# 1st Fattie and Throwdown entry



## ohm (Apr 19, 2009)

After finding this section of the forum and seeing some of the Q-Views I knew I had to try one.  Not a huge fan of sausage but I do like it with breakfast.  I wanted to create a breakfast fattie with eggs, ham, and cheese.  I started with the ziplock method of making my square and put it in the freezer for about 10 min.  Fixed up the ham and eggs while making the bacon weave.  I started up the smoker to get it up to temp while I rolled it.  Suprisingly I did not do that bad and it seems to come out well.  I have it in the smoker and will update on final pics after it is done.  For now here are some of the starting Q-Views.


----------



## ohm (Apr 19, 2009)

One more pic.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 19, 2009)

looking good Ohm-good breakfast treat.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 19, 2009)

Fine looking fattie.  I did a nw breakfast one today.  Will post pictures tomorrow.

Congratulations.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 20, 2009)

First Fattie?  Looks great


----------



## ohm (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG it was great!  I brought a few slices up to the bar and it was gone in an instant.  I wanted to keep a few for the house but we tore it up also.  Thank you to everyone who posted here because with out you all I would not have been able to create this wonderful piece of joy.  I have the final Q-Views and will post them tomorrow and once again THANK YOU everyone in SMF!


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice job on your first fattie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2009)

That looks like it was a tasty fatty, love the bacon weave!!!! Great looking pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## ohm (Apr 26, 2009)

Final pic's.


----------



## rivet (Apr 26, 2009)

OUTSTANDING bacon weave, sir, and I can see why your fattie disappeared at the bar. Good stuff does not last long among men. Keep them coming and make sure to keep the Familia happy!


----------

